# Ariens/Tecumseh carb trouble



## ZINOM (Nov 27, 2015)

Hey Guys, 

I just went out to use the machine (6hp circa 1979) for the first time this season and it didn't work.

I turned the gas shut off valve as always but this time a 3-4" stream of gas was continually spraying out of the carb...from the hole right below the screw in the pic (sorry the pic got rotated along the line)

I have test run this thing a bunch of times since October to make sure I wasn't going to have any problems, and it always started with one or two pulls and ran like a champ.

I've never seen gas coming from this spot...I have seen it come from the spring loaded drain under the bowl but not here.

Any thoughts?...after a while I tapped the carb with the handle of my knife and also opened the gas cap in case the system had pressure in it...it didn't spray gas any more but still won't start....it's not even super cold here (Rhode Island) and I know I have spark...although it doesn't even sound like it's trying to ignite.

I hope everyone is having a great day and look forward to your help!

John


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

The spraying gas is probably a stuck float or leaking float valve: Tecumseh Lawnmower Snowblower Engine Floods or Leaks

The failure to start is probably because all the extra gas flooded the engine. I'd pull the carb apart and deal with its issues, then remove and either replace or clean the spark plug and try again.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

That small hole next to the idle screw is a vent. What does the inside of your gas tank look like?
You have the classic symptoms of a dirty carburetor. Crud at the float needle/seat was preventing it from closing. It continued to fill until it came out the vent. After a few taps with your knife it seated, but there is still crud in your carb blocking passageways.

Edit: Wouldn't it be cool if there was a notification of some sort that someone had entered a reply while you were typing?


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd shut the fuel off, leave it a while and try again. If it runs, open the fuel valve and see what happens. It might have just gotten a little stuck and is freed up now.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

dbert said:


> That small hole next to the idle screw is a vent. What does the inside of your gas tank look like?
> You have the classic symptoms of a dirty carburetor. Crud at the float needle/seat was preventing it from closing. It continued to fill until it came out the vent. After a few taps with your knife it seated, but there is still crud in your carb blocking passageways.


I agree! Make sure there's no contamination in the gas... dirt, corrosion, water, whatever. I think Tecumseh engines of that era used aluminum gas tanks so rust shouldn't be an issue, but there are all sorts of ways "junk" can get into a gas tank.

BTW I notice in the first post you also mention leaks from the bowl drain... you may know this already but it's not supposed to leak from there either. Really the only time you should expect to see fuel dripping from the carb is when you press the primer bulb, if the engine has one.

If you're getting gas leaking from the carb on any sort of regular basis, it might be time for a rebuild or replacement of the carb.



dbert said:


> Edit: Wouldn't it be cool if there was a notification of some sort that someone had entered a reply while you were typing?:smile:


Indeed!


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

What everybody else said. Stuck float. 

A new carb isn't terribly expensive if you don't feel like messing with the old one. Otherwise, a rebuild kit is about $10 and an afternoon. Relaxing if you like that stuff, infuriating if it's not your cup of tea.


----------



## ZINOM (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the replies...thanks for the link Elaw, that was a good read and I saved it for future reference.

I just went out and without opening the fuel valve, I pulled out the plug and sprayed it off with starter fluid...plus a little into the plug hole. I replaced the plug and yanked the starter and that was the first sign of ignition...it ran for a second.

I then shot some into the intake and turned on the fuel and pulled it again...this time it ran. It didn't run as great as it has in the recent past, but it ran.

It had some surging and hunting that I will now try to look into, but it ran.

Full disclosure, I recently pulled the gas tank (plastic) and thoroughly washed it out and dried it, checking it for any debris (it looked great).
I also replaced the fuel filter and fuel lines (the original line was pretty crummy, when I cut a small piece open it was pretty deteriorated inside).

I also replaced the rear impeller shaft bearing (the old one was destroyed) and I installed the impeller mod. So needless to say, while I wasn't hoping for snow, I _was_ looking forward to improved performance from the machine and when I had all this trouble I was pretty bummed.

I know Amazon has a lot of replacement carbs for sale, if anyone knows exactly what info I need to be able to order a correct replacement that would be terrific.

Thanks again guys, it's always great to be able to get assistance or just to vent.

Cheers,

John


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

John - assuming yours is a Tecumseh - make sure what model it is? Look on Ebay for a carb that matches close like this one for some: Carburetor Fit Tecumseh H50 H60 HH60 5 6 HP 4 Cycle Engine Brand New USA Fast | eBay

can't beat it for under $20


----------



## ZINOM (Nov 27, 2015)

Bad69cat, thanks for that link...I think I'll grab one and put it on...then I can rebuild the other one if need be.

John


----------

